# Global boning knife saya



## FrankTheTank (May 2, 2015)

Work has been slow so had some extra time and some spare wood to do this little project.










&#8207;


----------



## ecchef (May 2, 2015)

Very clean & functional looking. Nice work!


----------



## toddnmd (May 2, 2015)

Looks nice.
This summer I'm hoping to try a couple sayas.


----------



## Chuckles (May 3, 2015)

Nice work!


----------

